
Palm makes eyes at possible purchasers - jacquesm
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/12/palm_purchase/
======
jdavid
a list of companies that could buy palm

* Dell, Sony, HTC, etc.. -- Have mobile devices, but this could give them an edge.

* ASUS, Abit, etc.... -- All make hardware and could use a nice mobile platform.

* Amazon, Barns and Noble -- both make eReaders that could be decimated by the iPad, Palm's Web OS could give them the engineering talent along side a great OS to create a new Mobile media device.

* nVidia - if nVidia had a platform like WebOS, they could ensure a rockstar platform for their mobile chips.

* AMD - I don't think AMD has the cash to buy palm.

* IBM - Could be interesting, IBM has cash, and they don't have a mobile plan. This may be reason for IBM to go after a mobile leader.

* Oracle - Since Oracle has acquired Sun, MySQL, and .... OpenOffice by default. It might be interesting to see what this Tech Giant could do in the Mobile Enterprise Space.

* Google - Could buy Palm to strengthen it's position against Apple, and could port Palm's intellectual property to the Android OS.

* Nintendo - Hmmm, this could be interesting, as I think the companies would culturally work well together.

* Microsoft - Yeah, WM7 +++ MS could somehow make windows mobile better, or better arm it's lawyers against Apple. Can you imagine the MS Palm Courier?

